# Sous vide



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

Anyone familiar with sous vide cooking?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 11, 2021)

Yup there are lots of folks here who are using it. What in particular do you want to know


----------



## BB-que (Apr 11, 2021)

nbmartin said:


> Anyone familiar with sous vide cooking?


Sure am, fire away


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 11, 2021)

Also, Here is a link to the SMF Forum on sous-vide-cooking for your casual reading.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/sous-vide-cooking.3182/


John


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 11, 2021)

I've had one for about three years now and am fairly familiar with it. What do you want to know?
Keep in mind that like anything else folks have their own methods :-)


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

bmudd14474 said:


> Yup there are lots of folks here who are using it. What in particular do you want to know


Just curious, I have been a user for about 3 years.


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Also, Here is a link to the SMF Forum on sous-vide-cooking for your casual reading.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/sous-vide-cooking.3182/
> 
> 
> John


Just curious, been a user about 3 years. Does some awesome things.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 11, 2021)

nbmartin said:


> Just curious, been a user about 3 years. Does some awesome things.


Your question got my curiosity going and I wondered if there was an SV forum.  Amazing the information there is out there?!  Definitely got me thinking about doing SV again.     
John


----------



## nbmartin (Apr 11, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Your question got my curiosity going and I wondered if there was an SV forum.  Amazing the information there is out there?!  Definitely got me thinking about doing SV again.
> John


Love the sous vide. Sous vide my Ribeye then a quick sear  on the grill.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 11, 2021)

nbmartin said:


> Love the sous vide. Sous vide my Ribeye then a quick sear  on the grill.


Well,,,, why not post up some recipes.


----------



## Haggar (Apr 12, 2021)

SV - Yep been using one for the last 3 years, mostly beef and pork, but my dsaughter who I gave one to for Christmas - has used it for Chicken and Shrimp, as well.


----------

